# Took Poppy to the vets about her teeth today.



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been worried, as Poppy's breath is really horrible lately, and the other day she had very loose baby teeth that were causing her to whine. They must have been annoying for her. Anyway, the vet had a look today, and said she has only 2 teeth to come out now, one is a top canine that is very loose, and 1 molar, but he thinks they'll both be out within days. He said she had a good bite, and her adult teeth appeared to be growing well and straight. He advised I use Logic paste to brush her teeth every day, and he also gave me some Virbac mouth rinse to use after brushing which should help with the smell. He said when these last 2 teeth are out, and her gums have healed, her breath should return to normal. I hope so! He was very pleased with how she's doing!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Penny's breath smelled AWFUL when she was teething. It went back to normal after all of her baby teeth came out.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Penny's breath smelled AWFUL when she was teething. It went back to normal after all of her baby teeth came out.


That's very good to hear, thank you! I hope Poppy is the same too.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

awww, that is good news!! Those baby teeth can be a real nuisance!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

missy_r said:


> Penny's breath smelled AWFUL when she was teething. It went back to normal after all of her baby teeth came out.


I had the same experience with Teddy! I had almost forgotten.


----------

